# Temp Too Low



## kcpi (May 28, 2011)

I have a different problem.  My temp won't get above 150 to 175, that is if I believe the thermometer. Not sure I do until I go to the store and get a portable one I guess.  But I have the vents both below and the smokestack on my Master Forge ($149 from Lowe's) barely open.

I did finally figure out I wouldnt go through wood chips so quickly if I soaked them.

I'm a former user of a huge barrel smoker with an offset fire box.  Got tired of spending so much time stoking and buying wood.  I went to this smoker now that I live alone thinking I could do the Ronco set it and forget it routine.  But it appears that isn't entirely true.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 28, 2011)

is your rig propane or electric?  Vents should be wide open at the bottom & regulated by the vent(s) on top.  Of course, first check those thermos for accuracy in boiling water.  Factory thermos are notoriously inaccurate!

BTW, stop by roll call and introduce yourself so we can all properly welcome you to the SMF family!


----------



## kcpi (May 28, 2011)

It's a propane smoker, so I came into this forum.  I have the lower vents just cracked to not let out heat. Bad idea?

I'm guessing it is the thermostat to some degree too. When I was curing the smoker today, it got up to 250+ and the thermostat had a white film over it as if it were getting hot.  Some film on it at where it says 175. I have a digital probe on my meat so I'm watching that. 
 

However, now another issue.  I guess my smoke box on the Master Forge got so hot it warped now I'm having trouble fitting back in the slot.  I guess once it cools off I'll bend the cheap metal back into place.


----------



## michael ark (May 28, 2011)

Your thermontor is wrong .Put a pot of water on the top shelf it boils at 212f.then go buy a nice remote probe.


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2011)

Always check the thermometer that's mounted on the door they are usually wrong. Also open the top vent you don't want to create creosote. As for the wood try chunks instead of chips and you should find they last longer


----------

